# New to the site need the skinny on all the lingo



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT
:wav:
:wav:
:wav:


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Bump= bring the thread back to the top so it doesnt get lost
TTT= to the top (same as bump)
ATA= axle to axle on a bow
DW= draw weight
DL= draw length
BH= brace height


a few simple ones

welcome tot he site :thumbs_up


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Hoyt 4 Hunting. Have fun here.


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## BGI Hunter (Aug 20, 2010)

Welcome To AT!!!


----------



## kidtommy (Jul 28, 2009)

try http://www.huntersfriend.com/bowselection.htm


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

when you see someone use the word "loose"...i've found 90% of the time its someone meaning to say lose. took me a while to really understand what they were trying to say..i just didn't realize so many people use the wrong spelling


----------



## Hoyt_4_Hunting (Aug 28, 2010)

thanks guys great site


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

:welcomesign: To Archery Talk!


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcome: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------

